# Upload script



## aadryaan94 (Feb 14, 2013)

I need one upload script. I tried some scripts, but they don't work.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a tad short on details. Are we supposed to magically know what you need?


----------



## fonz (Feb 14, 2013)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> I need one upload script[red].[/red]...


What kind of script? What kind of uploading?



			
				aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> I try'[red]tried[/red] some script[red].[/red] ..


Some script, eh? Full marks there for being vague. Care to tell us more about that script?



			
				aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> but don't work[red].[/red]...


That's okay, sometimes I don't work either. On weekends, for instance. If it's that "some" script that isn't working, you may want to elaborate as to why it doesn't work and post e.g. any error messages you're getting.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Feb 14, 2013)

*S*orry for my *E*nglish, *I*'m from Romania. I need one upload script for any file. Only upload, no download.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

What kind of script? PHP? Shell? Ruby? Python? Does it need to work on a specific website? Or will it use FTP? Is it so people can upload something on your site or do you need to upload something yourself?

Explain, using as much detail as possible, what you want to do. We're not clairvoyant so you need to tell us exactly what's needed.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Feb 14, 2013)

PHP. This is for anybody. I try to install dady's file host, but..

http://mt2.morfymt2.ro/upload/


----------



## fonz (Feb 14, 2013)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> PHP ... This is for anybody.


If you need a PHP script that allows anybody to upload things to your (web)server, this is the very first hit I get when I DuckDuckGo-search for the words "php upload script": http://php.about.com/od/advancedphp/ss/php_file_upload.htm

Does that help?


----------



## aadryaan94 (Feb 14, 2013)

@fonz

Select file, click upload, then redirect me to upload.php

```
Remote server or file not found
```


----------



## fonz (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't reach your server at all. Perhaps it's not the script that's the problem, but your server setup. Can you point me to an *exact* URI for a PHP or HTML file?


----------



## aadryaan94 (Feb 14, 2013)

http://188.26.166.3/upload/ - exact URL.


----------



## fonz (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay. I can access that URL (or URI according to purists, but I keep saying URL myself) and the HTML file that's there. But the PHP script, although I can see it's there, is "unavailable". It could be a simple matter of insufficient permissions, or your web server is misconfigured. What server are you using and does it have PHP enabled?


----------

